# Remington 870 20 Gauge for Squirrels



## BRCincy

I just bought a Remington 870 Express for small game hunting, primarily squirrels. It has the rem-choke system so the choke tubes can be changed out. I have a full choke in it for max range on the bushytails, but I also have a modified choke. Which choke would be best? I am looking forward to many years of squirrel hunting with this shotgun.


----------



## weasle414

I'd use the full choke when the leaves aren't on the trees, but use the mod when they are. Your shots won't be as far while the leaves are on the trees so you could just as well have a wider patern just to save some meat.


----------



## CREEMAN

I shoot a 12 gauge 870 express pump with a mod choke an it works well for me


----------



## carp_killer

when i used a shotgun i used a 20 gauge benelli nova with a full choke and those squirrels didnt have a chance


----------



## jrricher

How big are the squirls in your area? 20G, 12G, wow! Are there restrictions on rifles? Wouldn't a .22 or eve .177 wsb maxamize your range and minimize meat loss?


----------



## 308

i don't even use a choke for my 20gauge


----------



## Stonegoblet

keep the choke. Groups your shots. Best for small annoying/tasty vermin.


----------



## BRCincy

There are restrictions on rifles where I live, so I have to use a shotgun. 20 gauge is working out quite well.


----------



## Neanderthal

BRCincy-Congratulations on your new 870! One warning about these darn 870s, though. After about 2 or 3 hundred thousand rounds it will be pretty well worn out! I have been hunting with mine for 33 years. Reliable as a rock. Will last 2 lifetimes.


----------



## dfisher

When I started hunting squirrels I used a Winchester Mod. 42 in .410. It was a full choke and done a great job. Any shotgun I've ever hunted them with since has had a full choke and they have all worked very well.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## ARhunttrap07

i personally like the .410 and 870 and that gun will be just fine up to atleast 1000 rounds or more mines been shot way more than that if you take evn decent care of it. and i use a full choke in the .410 and a modified in the 870


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray

I prefer a .22 for squirrel but like my 870 Express quite a bit as well. It's nice to mix up shotgun and rifle in the same huntin' party. Gives the group more versatility. Each is probably better in different situations.


----------



## gentleman4561

i have a 12 gauge 870 that is great but i prefer my 22. and my pellet guns.


----------

